# PC-BSD pbi-manager problem



## nickednamed (Sep 30, 2013)

I know PC-BSD PBIs are not FreeBSD ports / packages, but ports-mgmt/pbi-manager is a third party FreeBSD port, so I hope I'm right in posting here.

My problem is this: ports-mgmt/pbi-manager is no longer supported on 32bit machines so unfortunately, I can't manage my PBIs now:

After a series of messages telling me to uninstall ports-mgmt/pbi-manager and use the new sysutils/pcbsd-utils I did as I was told (when will I learn!?) only to get the error message:

```
Registering installation for pcbsd-utils-1380268666
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/sysutils/pcbsd-utils/work/stage/usr/local/share/pbi-manager/.pbiwrapper-amd64): No such file or directory
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/pcbsd-utils.
```

I tried to *re*install the old ports-mgmt/pbi-manager from ports, but got the following message:
	
	



```
The ports-mgmt/pbi-manager port has been deleted: Obsolete: Use sysutils/pcbsd-utils instead.
```

So, apparently, I can't have either from ports.

There is no backup package in /usr/ports/packages. I don't know why - my other backups are there. Perhaps it was deleted while "upgrading" to sysutils/pcbsd-utils?

`ls /usr/ports/packages/ports-mgmt`

```
bsdadminscripts-6.1.1_4.tbz dialog4ports-0.1.5_1.tbz
```

There is also no mention of ports-mgmt/pbi-manager in /var/db/pkg or /var/db/ports - it is no longer installed after all. The only remnant of ports-mgmt/pbi-manager on my system is in /usr/ports/distfiles.

So how do I install from an old distfile? And, if I can't do that, does anyone know how to safely remove the PBIs  and the PBI system as a whole?


EDIT: I worked out how to install from an old distfile:

`unarchive /usr/ports/distfiles/pbi-manager-1.0.tar.bz2`

then

`make install`

Easy enough. Now I just have to migrate from PBIs to packages.


----------

